# Dayton Huffman made skip tooth original paint year/ model help



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Widest handlebars I have ever seen. Any pictures of a complete one or advertisement would be awesome. Anyone know these serial numbers? Year or model would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Josh 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)

1941-42. the rear of the fork crown will tell for sure


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 20, 2016)

Perhaps a '41 Dayton. Model unsure at this point. Can you tell if paint shows difference in fading from the presence of a tank? If not it's likely a mid line model w/o tank. Look at the color combinations and models in the '41 catalog to start. Nice find I like the paint.

Nate

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-serial-number-project.1162/


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes seems to have old rub marks of a tank, thanks for the info guys much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Forgot this was in my front seat! The original front fender and light, the old man said he has some other parts laying around for it, but you know how that goes. Countless packed barns and sheds it was a full on American pickers episode for me today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm leaning towards this model with the truss rods, anyone have a tank haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually this one with the light on the fender 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

I believe I have a guard for this bike if you are going to try and put it back together. The guard is blue though. V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe I have a guard for this bike if you are going to try and put it back together. The guard is blue though. V/r Shawn



Good man, Shawn!


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe I have a guard for this bike if you are going to try and put it back together. The guard is blue though. V/r Shawn




What's the guard gonna run me? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)

All bikes said:


> Yes seems to have old rub marks of a tank, thanks for the info guys much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm going to call that 7 1, or July of 1941.
if those are the correct fenders, it's not a big tank bike, I'm going with this basic model. it will be a slight bit different being a Dayton, not a Huffman, but this is the general gist of what you have.


----------



## John (Dec 21, 2016)

I would guess Huffman did not put badges under big tanks.
Nice bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice find, You should go back and look for the rear fender at the very least. Digging through parts piles is like my favorite aspect of this hobby, I'd wanna keep digging even after I found everything.


----------



## All bikes (Dec 21, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Nice find, You should go back and look for the rear fender at the very least. Digging through parts piles is like my favorite aspect of this hobby, I'd wanna keep digging even after I found everything.




So do I but the old man had a doctors appt!! It's a two hour trip one way, so I will be back but not soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Dec 21, 2016)

Okay so what kind of wheels? Drop center? Hubs? New departure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yep drop centers-model would probably determine painted or chrome but chrome was always an option for a few cents more. Hubs would typically be the prewar NDs. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 21, 2016)

Love these! Great find!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)

Lobdel drop centers, New Departure W front, and either New Departure or Morrow rear.
fenders, almost certainly, would be painted.


----------



## All bikes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hmm I did find this morrow dated 41 in a different barn of his [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)

right hub, right rim...


----------



## All bikes (Feb 5, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Nice find, You should go back and look for the rear fender at the very least. Digging through parts piles is like my favorite aspect of this hobby, I'd wanna keep digging even after I found everything.




Went back and found the rear fender, crank and sprocket! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmhenaghan (Feb 8, 2017)

this is a 46' Dayton that I have recently finished from the picture. I understood the bike was a carry over from pre war. I can get the serial # if that would help.


----------

